# Turkey: how to tell a hen from a cock in plastic?



## landmarkjohn (21 Dec 2007)

Hi, I am buying a turkey off the shelf and would like to get a hen. How can I tell when they "have their clothes off" and are in a plastic bag? Thanks


----------



## Conshine (21 Dec 2007)

Would it really matter? Do they taste different?


----------



## swordshead (21 Dec 2007)

Conshine said:


> Do they taste different?


So many jokes...soo little time


----------



## Conshine (21 Dec 2007)

swordshead said:


> So many jokes...soo little time


 
No joke - Am getting mine today and concerned that if I get the wrong one, I will end up with a mouthful of something unexpected on Xmas day!


----------



## landmarkjohn (21 Dec 2007)

when I read this again I can see why it might bring a smile..

but seriously, apparently a hen tastes better than a cock ( apologies, I haven't got time to try and rephrase this ) and it would be more tender...


----------



## swordshead (21 Dec 2007)

Id say the majority of supermarket bought birds are female..males are huge and would be generally too large for most peoples requirements! If buying from a butcher id say theyd know which is which!


----------



## Welfarite (21 Dec 2007)

This from a quick google....
"*hen/tom* A hen is a female turkey, and a tom is a male. Setting aside size, even Zier admits he'd be hard-pressed to detect a difference in the taste of a turkey based on its gender. Where the bird's gender does matter, though, is in determining what size turkey you should buy. With hens, which run in size from about 8 to 16 pounds, buy a pound of turkey per person. But for toms, which start at 17 pounds, calculate about 3/4 pound per person, as there's a greater meat-to-bone ratio."


----------



## Megan (21 Dec 2007)

swordshead said:


> Id say the majority of supermarket bought birds are female..males are huge and would be generally too large for most peoples requirements! If buying from a butcher id say theyd know which is which!



So the SIZE does matter - nothing new there.


----------



## landmarkjohn (21 Dec 2007)

Great Welfarerite, that seems to cover it.. never heard of tom before though. Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2007)

Welfarite said:


> This from a quick google....
> "*hen/tom* A hen is a female turkey, and a tom is a male. Setting aside size, even Zier admits he'd be hard-pressed to detect a difference in the taste of a turkey based on its gender. Where the bird's gender does matter, though, is in determining what size turkey you should buy. With hens, which run in size from about 8 to 16 pounds, buy a pound of turkey per person. But for toms, which start at 17 pounds, calculate about 3/4 pound per person, as there's a greater meat-to-bone ratio."


So cocks have a higher meat to bone ratio? Phnarrfffff....


----------



## Welfarite (21 Dec 2007)

landmarkjohn said:


> Great Welfarerite, that seems to cover it.. never heard of tom before though. Thanks


  So if your name is Thomas, are you a ....?


----------



## ci1 (22 Dec 2007)

The difference besides the obvious which I don't think i need to go into is that Cocks have bigger legs and less meat on the breast.

hens are the opposite, they have smaller legs and are more meaty around the breast area and I think generally people like the breast meat.

anyway it should have it on the label surely!!


----------

